# New England Sit Down



## Wacco (Jul 14, 2004)

March 5, 2005, anybody and everybody is invited to Churchills in Boston, noon to 5pm. Got some vendors on board, and promises to be a lot of fun. 

Any interest?


----------



## horrorview (Jan 27, 2005)

Woooo hoooooooo!!! Boston!?? That's only 40 minutes away from me!! Never been to Churchills (rarely go into the city unless it's for Sox or Celts games!), but I'm interested!!


----------



## miketafc (Dec 7, 2003)

I'm about 40 minutes north in NH but if there's beer or cigars involved I'll try to make it. :al


----------



## CoventryCat86 (Oct 14, 2004)

I might be up for it. I'm about an hour and a half from Boston.


----------



## horrorview (Jan 27, 2005)

Gargamel's location says Red Sox Nation, but, as we all know, that spreads far and wide :u 

Still, I just PM'd him about something, so when I hear back from him I'll mention this!


----------



## Wacco (Jul 14, 2004)

It's only a couple of weeks away, kids. We have five confirmed vendors sending freebies. Christine from Lew Rothman's new publication, Cigar Magazine, asked that I write an article and send pics for the Summer 2005 issue.

Confirm with me soon, so I can get an accurate head count. I don't wanna run out of goodies.


----------



## horrorview (Jan 27, 2005)

Hey Wacco, how many ya' have confirmed so far?? Also, where in blazes is Churchills???


----------



## Wacco (Jul 14, 2004)

Churchills is at 40 North Street, Boston. It is on the ground floor of The Millennium Bostonian Hotel, and is directly across the street from Fanuiel Hall.

We have 44 confirmed attendees, and the vendor list is below.

2 Guys Smoke Shop
Atlantic Cigar
Bucanero Cigars
CAO International
Cigar Magazine
Cigars.com
Cigars International
Cuban Crafters
Famous Smoke Shop
Lil Brown Smoke Shack
Mr. Bundles
Mr. Jerry
Tabacalera Perdomo
and Torano Cigars!!


----------



## horrorview (Jan 27, 2005)

I will be there with bells on (not literally). Wife's going to come, as well, so she can shop while I herf!!!!!!!


----------



## horrorview (Jan 27, 2005)

Oh, and is there a door fee or anything like that?? I've never been to a herf, before!!! I was also wondering if I should bring smokes seeing that vendors will be in attendance. What is the proper etiquette for that sort of thing?


----------



## Wacco (Jul 14, 2004)

Latest:

AVO and Gurkha are sending reps. I have a call in to Louis Tiant's camp, extending him an invite. We are up to about 60 confirms.

Zero cost. Bring whatever you like, I'm asking that everyone purchase a cigar or two from Churchills, as they are nice enough to let us take over the place. You don't need to buy anything, I just think it's a nice gesture.


----------



## horrorview (Jan 27, 2005)

Wow! I can't wait!! I'll be sure to buy a coupla smokes from Churchill's to spread the good will 

El Tiante? Wow, that would be pretty damned cool!! You should contact the WEEI guys from "The Big Show with the Big O". Glenn Ordway and his cronies are big fans of the leaf!!!


----------



## Wacco (Jul 14, 2004)

Four days away! We have over 500 donated cigars, another couple hundred on the way. Many accessories as well.

There will be a cash raffle as well to benefit Wednesday's Child


----------



## horrorview (Jan 27, 2005)

WOOOO HOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!

Can't wait


----------



## Gargamel (Nov 8, 2004)

Any other cats showing up? I'll be there with a couple buddies. HV, I should have your package with me.


----------



## horrorview (Jan 27, 2005)

Gargamel said:


> Any other cats showing up? I'll be there with a couple buddies. HV, I should have your package with me.


Hey Gargamel!! Sounds good!! PM me and let me know what the damage is!


----------



## Gargamel (Nov 8, 2004)

You should be hearing from me tomorrow as long as there's not an agent waiting for me at the PO.


----------



## horrorview (Jan 27, 2005)

EEEEEEEEEEEEK!

Okay! I'll hide in my closet until then! :r


----------



## Wacco (Jul 14, 2004)

Some have asked if they can bring an item(s) for the charity raffle. By all means. Just see one of the N.E.W.K. staff on Saturday.


----------



## Wacco (Jul 14, 2004)

As of today, over 1000 donated cigars. Over $500 in merchandise, and we still have stuff coming in tomorrow.


----------



## horrorview (Jan 27, 2005)

So what are they doing with these free smokes and merch? Are they raffling it off? If so, I'm buying a roll o' tickets! :r


----------



## miketafc (Dec 7, 2003)

I have a couple cigar smokin buddies comin up from upstate NY. We plan to attend if they can get here on time, Hope to see everyone there 

otherwise we will be having our drink/herf at my camp in Maine. :al 

SOX first spring training game tonight on NESN -- GO SOX!

Mike T


----------



## Gargamel (Nov 8, 2004)

HV I will have your package Saturday. Should I bring a couple BBF's????

Wish me luck I'm hitting the felt tonight


----------



## Wacco (Jul 14, 2004)

MOST of the raffles are FREE!!!!! About 500 or 600 cigars will just be handed out.

I'd like to have a lot of interest in the cash Charity raffle.


----------



## Wacco (Jul 14, 2004)

Just spoke to Steve Saka, JR Guru and Lew's right hand man. He'll be there.


----------



## horrorview (Jan 27, 2005)

Gargamel said:


> HV I will have your package Saturday. Should I bring a couple BBF's????
> 
> Wish me luck I'm hitting the felt tonight


Sound's GREAT Garg! I have those 2 Famosos set aside still, so if ye wanna trade...


----------



## DonJefe (Dec 1, 2003)

This sounds like it is going to be a great herf! We want a full report afterwards.


----------



## horrorview (Jan 27, 2005)

Will do, Jeff! I'm hoping the wife will bring a friend and go shopping


----------



## Gargamel (Nov 8, 2004)

Good times assured! I'll bring the sticks HV.


----------



## horrorview (Jan 27, 2005)

Hey Garg!! What time you goin'? I'm headin' there for 12:00!! I'm hopin' to be there till I'm kicked out, but ya never know when the wife will come rolling back from the Hall with shopping bags and angry glances! :bx


----------



## Gargamel (Nov 8, 2004)

horrorview said:


> Hey Garg!! What time you goin'? I'm headin' there for 12:00!! I'm hopin' to be there till I'm kicked out, but ya never know when the wife will come rolling back from the Hall with shopping bags and angry glances! :bx


I'll be there around the same time. Then me and my buddy are going to hit the road after a few hours and meet some friends up in NH. PM me your cell or should I just look for the guy with the old school Misfits shirt on?


----------



## horrorview (Jan 27, 2005)

Gargamel said:


> I'll be there around the same time. Then me and my buddy are going to hit the road after a few hours and meet some friends up in NH. PM me your cell or should I just look for the guy with the old school Misfits shirt on?


Hahaha! Actually just look for the giant blonde man in the leather coat, looking confused. I've been told I look like everyone from Drew Carey to Philip Seymour Hoffman (yay for me :c ).

Sadly, no cell phone as I hate them with a blinding passion!! LOL


----------



## Wacco (Jul 14, 2004)

Mere hours away. I'm sweating like Martha Stewart's boy toy on release day.


----------



## horrorview (Jan 27, 2005)

Wow!! Great Job Wacco! A great turnout, and it seemed like a great time was had by all!! And talk about generous! I barely walked in the door before I was weighed down by more sticks than I could carry! :r


----------

